# Seven Killed in Tanker Explosion



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Seven workers have been killed at a Chinese shipyard today when a blast occurred inside a tank of a tanker under repair, local work safety authorities said today.

The blast took place at 0720 local time on 28th Jan at the B dock of the Haizhou Shipyard in Daishan county of Zhejiang province, when seven workers were repairing the 1993-built MR products tanker Oaktree, (ex Theresa Crystal) owned by Indian owner Seven Islands Shipping.

The workers were trapped in the flames caused by the blast. As of noon, they were confirmed dead after rescuers put out the fire and retrieved their bodies from the tank.

The cause of the accident has not been released. 

RIP all.

J


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Being trapped in a fire has to one of the worst endings of all. I got away with it after grabbing hold of the overhead feed water pipes when a furnace front blew off. How efficient is safety management in the Chinese Yards today?


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Chad

If it is anything like the power stations and refineries I would say appalling.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

jmcg said:


> Chad
> 
> If it is anything like the power stations and refineries I would say appalling.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer jmcg.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

It tends to be as good as the owners want it to be , which is an oblique way of saying - by default , pretty awful rising to acceptable if demanded


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

jmcg said:


> Seven workers have been killed at a Chinese shipyard today when a blast occurred inside a tank of a tanker under repair, local work safety authorities said today.
> 
> The blast took place at 0720 local time on 28th Jan at the B dock of the Haizhou Shipyard in Daishan county of Zhejiang province, when seven workers were repairing the 1993-built MR products tanker Oaktree, (ex Theresa Crystal) owned by Indian owner Seven Islands Shipping.
> 
> ...



Terrifying.

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jmcg.sm.today 06:06 re:seven killed in tanker explosion.a sad way to start the day.may the victims rest in peace,thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------

